# Looking for cheap source for thumbnail bit or similar



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I see that Woodcraft carries thumbnail bits but they cost a fortune. Is there a way to make that edge in an affordable manner. If I can't find the bit cheaper I was considering a regular 3/4" radius and then use a mortising bit to extend the cut farther back on the top surface and maybe plane the radius to put a little taper to it. Do you understand what I am saying?
I would have to practice a little but I think a combination of bits could simulate a thumbnail edge.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

sofasurfer said:


> I see that Woodcraft carries thumbnail bits but they cost a fortune. Is there a way to make that edge in an affordable manner. If I can't find the bit cheaper I was considering a regular 3/4" radius and then use a mortising bit to extend the cut farther back on the top surface and maybe plane the radius to put a little taper to it. Do you understand what I am saying?
> I would have to practice a little but I think a combination of bits could simulate a thumbnail edge.


Hi Daryl, I dare ya to find those things cheaper
carbide products - router bits - Double Finger


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

John, 

I may be mistaken but I think he was talking about one of these...

Interestingly enough, when I googled it Whiteside was one of the better priced ones at $62, $66 for a PC. They're expensive but if I was going to buy one... Whiteside :sold:


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> John,
> 
> I may be mistaken but I think he was talking about one of these...
> 
> Interestingly enough, when I googled it Whiteside was one of the better priced ones at $62, $66 for a PC. They're expensive but if I was going to buy one... Whiteside :sold:


Hi Jim - could be, I always considered those as handrail as well as table top. $62 is a pretty good price for a Whiteside. 
Amazingly, those Heleta's are pretty good for two bucks. I have one of their finger bits that has done quite a bit of MDF and is just starting to feather some. Not bad for 2 bucks. I have a couple of others of theirs I bought for "one of" stuff and don't think I paid more than $3 for any of them. I also get my 5" ROS sandpaper discs from them.


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Yes Jim, that is what I mean. Its like a streamlined quarter round used on desktops, counters, dressers and other tables.

John. Explain your comments. What is "Heleta's"?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS Table Edge Router Bits

========


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

sofasurfer said:


> Yes Jim, that is what I mean. Its like a streamlined quarter round used on desktops, counters, dressers and other tables.
> 
> John. Explain your comments. What is "Heleta's"?


Hi Daryl . hit the link in my first post....


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

sofasurfer said:


> Yes Jim, that is what I mean. Its like a streamlined quarter round used on desktops, counters, dressers and other tables.
> 
> John. Explain your comments. What is "Heleta's"?


You could try this link. Have had good luck with this vendor:
1 pc 1/2" Shank Handrail, Table Edge B Router Bit - eBay (item 140394037424 end time Apr-23-10 18:46:07 PDT)


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

jschaben said:


> You could try this link. Have had good luck with this vendor:
> 1 pc 1/2" Shank Handrail, Table Edge B Router Bit - eBay (item 140394037424 end time Apr-23-10 18:46:07 PDT)


I've yet to use them (but will) though *several* here speak well of them...


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

MLCS (MLCS Router Bits and Woodworking Products) looks to be the best deal. They have some awesome prices and FREE SHIPPING EVERY DAY. What more could anyone ask for?


----------

